# Feta question



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a few different recipes for Feta. I have not made it before thinking it had too much salt for me. But I had some one ask it I made it so I thought I should try some. I am reading all the recipes I have and they all seem to confuse me.
The feta I have seen has been dry and crumbly. The recipes seem to leave me with chunks, rather large in some cases,sitting in brine. How do I go from cheese in brine to dry crumbly cheese.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

The salt in the brine draws moisture from the cheese leaving it dry and crumbly.

Christy


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

How can something soaking in liquid for weeks get dry?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I have made feta without brining that, after a year, is still wonderful. I do all the regular steps until salting. I'll put the pieces in a large flat glass baking dish and cover with salt, turn the pieces over & salt again to make sure they are throughly covered, then tilt the dish so that they don't sit in draining whey. I will pour off the whey (I save this for other uses) and salt some more.. I will repeat this until I'm getting little if any more whey at the bottom, then take each piece (gloved hand) and shake off remaining salt, put it in a glass jar and put it in the fridge.. The pieces will be dry and somewhat hard but crumble well and taste yummy in salads and stuff. I haven't tried the melting aspect yet.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is the way I do it too Stacy but I then put in olive oil with herbs and sometimes a hot pepper love it on salads. keep in frig.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I save some of it with oils also.. found a wonderful source of flavored oils here in Texas https://ssl.perfora.net/www.loomisf...nid=1547fba5ddcef95/shopdata/index.shopscript
LOOMIS FARMS
A little goes a long way! you should check out their 'Tongues of Fire' :fire Whooo Weee! haven't tried that one yet.. :blush2


----------

